

Design Trend: Long Shadow Design - surjithctly
http://web3canvas.com/design-trend-long-shadow-design/

======
zachlatta
Wow, some of those icons look amazing. Unfortunately, many of them don't. I'm
all for this long shadow trend, as long as it's not over done (just like flat
design). I find the suitcase icons particularly unattractive.

------
workbench
"Articles" like this make me embarrassed to call myself a designer.

